# Is this WPM?



## its_pink (Apr 4, 2021)

For the last week or so I've been finding tiny holes in my plant's leaves but I haven't been able to narrow it down to any cause. I'm not sure if it's WPM or not but I occasionally see a tiny bit of white on my plants and there is a buildup of white dust on the circulation fan and on the top of the cooling fan for my grow light. It's kinda hard for me to describe what it looks like because my camera doesn't pick it up well, with just minor damage and nothing under the leaves. Is this WPM or something else, and how hard would it be to remove from my grow space?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 4, 2021)

I going say no, may be bugs suckling from under leaves have you look under the leaves for insect signs
PM has always presented itself rather fast and looks more like this


----------



## its_pink (Apr 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I going say no, may be bugs suckling from under leaves have you look under the leaves for insect signs
> PM has always presented itself rather fast and looks more like this



I originally thought it was bugs and I even installed some screen to try and keep them out, but I haven't seen any so far. I check under the leaves all the time and it's been confusing the hell outta me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2021)

If you have spider mites that screen wont change anything. Hard to tell under the Led lights. Turn them off and take pictures.
Or take one of the bad leaves use a magnifying glass and look under the leaves for tiny little bugs moving around or webbing.


----------



## pute (Apr 4, 2021)

Pretty sure Hopper is spot on.  Spider mites.  Do what he said.  You will see the little fockers.  You are fine.  At that stage they can be killed,,,,,eggs as well.  I use Azamax.  Drench both over and under the leaves with a 360 sprayer every two days for 4 applications and keep a close eye.  

If they were in flower you would have a whole different problem.


----------



## pute (Apr 4, 2021)

Roster just showed a classic case of PM.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2021)

Yeah i agree i dont think he has PM but it very well could be. I seen tale tale signs on a few leaves in his pictures of Spider Mites.


----------



## its_pink (Apr 4, 2021)

I guess it's time to go collect some ladybugs then


----------



## pute (Apr 4, 2021)

If it were me and you are growing inside under the lights just kill the mites with bug spray.   Lady bugs love mites but it only takes one in flower for total infestation in a very short time.  The lady bugs probably won't get them all.  

They are good for an outdoor grow but I think you will be sorry if you go that route. IMO


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2021)

Lady bugs can only eat so much. They cant fix an infestation.


----------



## its_pink (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks for the advice I'll take a look at some mite killer when I have the chance.
I wasn't actually planning to use ladybugs that sounds like a pain to collect a bunch of them lol


----------



## BigJer (Apr 5, 2021)

Lady Bugs!! Buy them right on line!


----------



## JoseyWales (Apr 5, 2021)

putembk said:


> Roster just showed a classic case of PM.


Baking Soda and water both side should help with PM


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

For Spider Mites I have used 
*Green Cleaner 749804 Sprayer Home Pest Control, 8 oz*
in mid flower it worked well when I caught them in time, several applications were needed with the use of a small pump sprayer.
But in your case you can most likely still wash the mites away using plain water.
In flower  they can be a MAJOR PIA.
Check google for methods of washing plants in veg.
I will too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Baking Soda and water both side should help with PM


 GREEN CURE
Or if you can still find this  Works very well  very similar to Baking soda
in formula.


----------



## JoseyWales (Apr 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GREEN CURE
> Or if you can still find this  Works very well  very similar to Baking soda
> in formula.


Thanks I'll take a look.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Thanks I'll take a look.





			GreenCure Fungicide
		


I believe you can buy the chemical on amazon and ebay  cheaper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

GreenCure® is not a toxic chemical. Its active ingredient, potassium bicarbonate, is commonly used in food products and is "generally recognized as safe" by the FDA and is seen as an alternative to other fungicides by the EPA. It's better for the environment, it's better for you and it works! 

The Potassium bicarbonate is it.


----------



## JoseyWales (Apr 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



Thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

This is pretty much the same and follow the green cure directions


			Amazon.com
		

@JoseyWales


----------



## Myleroy7 (Apr 5, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Thanks I'll take a look.


I use 1/4 rubbing alchol and 3/4 water. I spray all over plants even buds. The alchol evaporates after a couple seconds and you are left with water. A couple apps and they are gone. Peace


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

Myleroy7 said:


> I use 1/4 rubbing alchol and 3/4 water. I spray all over plants even buds. The alchol evaporates after a couple seconds and you are left with water. A couple apps and they are gone. Peace


The thing is some have said use of ISO during flower can damage Trichome (gland )Heads 
I used a product that contained some alcohol and I am sure it affected my end results.


----------



## pute (Apr 5, 2021)

I have used Green Cure.....non toxic...yup!  But,  do you want to kill them or fight them.  When you are that early in veg something stronger is fine.  Quit focken around and get rid of the problem.

Do this and move on.....Drench the bottom and tops of the leaves thoroughly with Azamax or similar every two days for 4 applications.  Turn all lights and fans off for two hours.  This will not only kill active mites but you have to get the eggs and hatching bugs as well.

These bastards can ruin your plants.  You can play around or you can kill the fargin bastards... sorry to be so direct but many methods are not all that effective in TOTAL ERATICATION. 

This is for indoor grows under the lights.  ONLY IN VEG.  If outside or in flower other techniques mus be used.

Never let these get into flower on an inside grow .... If so pray.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

putembk said:


> I have used Green Cure.....non toxic...yup!  But,  do you want to kill them or fight them.  When you are that early in veg something stronger is fine.  Quit focken around and get rid of the problem.
> 
> Do this and move on.....Drench the bottom and tops of the leaves thoroughly with Azamax or similar every two days for 4 applications.  Turn all lights and fans off for two hours.  This will not only kill active mites but you have to get the eggs and hatching bugs as well.
> 
> ...


Helll Yeah
Break out the throwers


----------



## pute (Apr 5, 2021)

That works to....ha ha


----------



## JoseyWales (Apr 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Helll Yeah
> Break out the throwers


Can i get that on amazon too?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Can i get that on amazon too?


Yes you can improvise this one if you have spare O2 tanks avail LOL


----------



## its_pink (Apr 6, 2021)

Insecticidal soap and neem oil came in today. Gonna apply it tomorrow before the lights come on, hopefully it will take care of the problem


----------



## JoseyWales (Apr 6, 2021)

its_pink said:


> Insecticidal soap and neem oil came in today. Gonna apply it tomorrow before the lights come on, hopefully it will take care of the problem


Baking soda and water works well


----------



## BigJer (May 1, 2021)

its_pink said:


> I guess it's time to go collect some ladybugs then


Sell them on Etsy. I don't mind the thought of the lady bugs and that's my plan for this year.


----------



## BigJer (May 1, 2021)

its_pink said:


> Insecticidal soap and neem oil came in today. Gonna apply it tomorrow before the lights come on, hopefully it will take care of the problem


Use that neem oil over night with lights off otherwise you can fry your plants.


----------

